# Prison Officer any ideas



## trimman (6 Mar 2007)

The prison service is now requiting what would any one think of this as a career direction as it is a well paid job but has obvious draw backs regarding safety mostly on a personal level , but with a down turn in the economy it will be a job that will always be there un like some of the large multinationals in the Dublin region which will not. All angles will be read with interest cheers.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

I interviewed a prison officer who was trying to switch into an office-based role recently. He didn't paint a pretty picture of the working environment.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Anecdotal evidence would also suggest there is a high level of absenteeism in this job.  Well paid (providing you work the overtime), but for a good reason...


----------



## Welfarite (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

High absenteeism would suggest low morale, poor job satisfaction. My opinion is that the job has little to offer in the way of work-friendly, family friendly pluses. It takes a certian type of individual to follow this path as a career, much like being a Garda, I'd say.


----------



## gtturbo90 (6 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

why dont you try the gaurds ?


----------



## mprsv1000 (10 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

"with a down turn in the economy it will be a job that will always be there" 


Not necessarily true,  with a down turn means less money for the government so cuts in public spending. In the U.K (and I speak from experience) they recognise that the cost of putting someone in prison is very high compared to community sentences, hence ASBO's and the like, so with less money comming into the government coffers they will look at ways to cut costs accross the board.
But on the other hand there will alawys be criminals, just might be a shift(for the cheaper) with how they are dealt with.

also have friends working in the prision system in the U.K some love it some hate it, who your on shift with can make all the difference. If your not a strong character I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Killter (11 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

"If your not a strong character I wouldn't even consider it."

good advice......Its very well paid so if you can handle yourself well enough and dont let the prisoners know you cant it (if you cant!) it could be good.
best of luck


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Probably also depends on which prison you are likely to be posted to. For example working in _Shelton Abbey _or  _Arbour Hill _would be a doddle compared to the _Joy _from what I know! Do a _Google _to find and read some of the reports from the visiting committees of the various prisons to get some relatively independent insight into conditions in each.


----------



## extopia (11 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Can you see yourself spending your entire working life inside a prison, in a position where, despite your best intentions, you will inevitably be hated by many of your "clients", and where many of your colleagues will be of the type that responds to a position of authority in certain ways?

It's worth noting that, even when people were emigrating from this country in the tens of thousands in the 1980s, a career in the prison service would not have enticed many of those emigrants to stay.


----------



## Raskolnikov (12 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



RainyDay said:


> I interviewed a prison officer who was trying to switch into an office-based role recently. He didn't paint a pretty picture of the working environment.


I'm curious, what did he say? Have a cousin in the prison service who's happy enough. Says it's no different to a normal job.


----------



## RainyDay (12 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



Raskolnikov said:


> I'm curious, what did he say? Have a cousin in the prison service who's happy enough. Says it's no different to a normal job.



He felt it was growing increasingly dangerous, with the younger drug gangs showing absolutely no respect for anyone, and ready to maim at the drop of a hat.


----------



## mac74 (13 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Been there done that and thank god i got out. Left it as it is a crap job with no satisfaction and now that the conditions have changed in the last two years it is worse. Good camaraderie with fellow workers. You would be posted to either m/joy,cloverhill or wheatfield as all the rest of the prisons have long waiting lists. I personally didn't want to think in thirty years when I am sixty my life was spent as a useless warder, no offense wardens. The money isn't as good either anymore due to annualized  hours. You get to know every lag (prisoner) on the street and that includes your local area. Used to meet them at the shop, cinema pub etc with my family!


----------



## RainyDay (13 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



mac74 said:


> Used to meet them at the shop, cinema pub etc with my family!


Couldn't you just tell the wife & kids to stop going to the cinema/pub with the crims?


----------



## Irish Fire (13 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



mac74 said:


> Been there done that and thank god i got out. Left it as it is a crap job with no satisfaction and now that the conditions have changed in the last two years it is worse. Good camaraderie with fellow workers. You would be posted to either m/joy,cloverhill or wheatfield as all the rest of the prisons have long waiting lists. I personally didn't want to think in thirty years when I am sixty my life was spent as a useless warder, no offense wardens. The money isn't as good either anymore due to annualized hours. You get to know every lag (prisoner) on the street and that includes your local area. Used to meet them at the shop, cinema pub etc with my family!


 

I agree I was in and out of the prisions as a contractor and you would meet the gougers on the street you might not know them but they sure as hell knew you........Not a nice thing when you had the kids with you. Even if the lag had a security uniform on in a shop in Grafton Street or elsewhere   I kid you not....... Anyway as has been said I think you should stay away from the job as these little gits are getting braver and it's only a matter of time before one of them has a go at a warden on the street and kills him/her. There has been cases of wardens being attacked in the street and so far I don't think any of them have been killed (well I hope not) I'm sure Mac can correct me on this. also if you think about it you are lock up for the bones of 12 hours a day with them


----------



## mac74 (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Rainyday you are a funny guy.....and Irish fire haven't heard of too many warders being attacked but if there was any attacking done it would be done by the warder full on hooch.


----------



## Irish Fire (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



mac74 said:


> Rainyday you are a funny guy.....and Irish fire haven't heard of too many warders being attacked but if there was any attacking done it would be done by the warder full on hooch.


 


you say not too many..........but it has happenend.
As for the "full on Hooch" comment I don't think too many of your ex colleges would enjoy being branded with this label........ Are you implying that some P.O.'S are attending work drunk and are aggressive towards the prisioners, I hope not look at the time a sunday newspaper photographed a p.o. in a pub near Mountjoy "drinking while on duty".the gob****es couldn't even get that right this particular officer was off duty... and now you come out with a comment like that, now I'm not saying that all p.o.'s are angels far bloody from it but, a comment like that is needless and in my view really shows a lack of respect for your ex coworkers...


----------



## nelly (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

there is a reason why some people are good at the job and some are not - you need to be very tolerent, be able to zone out and limit interaction or elst it would drive you mad. 
My cousin does it and finds it ok but he says that you can't react at all to anything said or done and never for a second risk your own safety. In the short term the money and OT is good but I think the worry of being copped on the street or followed home would ware me down after a while.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

The thing about this occupation is the Prisoner has more rights than you they can attack you and you are not allowed defend yourself. And if you do you will be up in court and will have to represent yourself while the prisoner will get a Solictor and a Barrister. Also there should be a law against Papers and News showing there faces they should be blanked out and  protected for security.


----------



## Winnie (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*

Moneys not bad considering you don't need any qualification to get in. although I believe they are starting on quite low wages & they are 'training'.  Quite a boring job & there is a risk of attack but it all depends on what you are currently working at............
Good Pension/Health insurance benefits etc & only need to do 30 years service before retirement............


----------



## trimman (19 Mar 2007)

Currently working in multi national (US) in Kildare an is the most soul destroying  job that I ever had no interest what so ever , and have never being like this before have always had a good interest in what I do, have at third level qualification in engineering and some really good experience.
The pay is good with the usual pension /vhi etc. just need a change and possibly a new challenge besides from what I can see there is no future for manufacturing as we have priced our selves out of the market. and we cannot compete with eastern Europe and the far east. So what other options are out there ?


----------



## bonzos (7 Jul 2007)

I saw an add in the papers looking for trades officers (plumbers,electricians..elc)for the prison service . any views on these positions?


----------



## lyonsie (16 Jul 2007)

bonzos said:


> I saw an add in the papers looking for trades officers (plumbers,electricians..elc)for the prison service . any views on these positions?



Very good job.   They need these qualified trades in the prisons.   Officers were doing the jobs but the dept. wanted these officers back on the 'floor', so I think you should apply and see how it goes.
Better looking at it than for it, then decide....   You do not work with the prisoners, just fix what is broken etc..... and your pay is usually basic with an allowance for your trade.


----------



## Jaid79 (16 Jul 2007)

*Re: Prison Warden any ideas*



Killter said:


> "If your not a strong character I wouldn't even consider it."
> 
> good advice......Its very well paid so if you can handle yourself well enough and dont let the prisoners know you cant it (if you cant!) it could be good.
> best of luck


 
when you say "its very well paid" define well paid


----------

